# EClipse CVS- bestimmte Klassen mit Exclusivrechten versehen



## schlaubie (31. Jan 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Wie kann ich in Eclipse bestimmte klassen exclusiv machen! D.H wenn ich sie ändere darf sie keiner gleichzeitig ändern, bis ich sie wieder frei gebe!

*Besten Dank im Vorraus*


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Jan 2006)

subversion

cvs

was machst du überhaupt? ist der Projektordner eine Freigabe irgendeiner Art so dass mehrere Leute drauf zugreifen??


----------



## schlaubie (31. Jan 2006)

Nein kein projektordner!


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Jan 2006)

der Überschrift entnehme ich, dass du schon CVS einsetzt?

da gibts keine Sperren, oder nur mit einem Haufen Verrenkungen; was spricht gegen das "mergen"?


----------



## schlaubie (31. Jan 2006)

Bringt bei mir immer den Fehler das Methoden doppelt da sind!


----------



## Ontos (31. Jan 2006)

Moin Moin



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der Überschrift entnehme ich, dass du schon CVS einsetzt?
> 
> da gibts keine Sperren, oder nur mit einem Haufen Verrenkungen; was spricht gegen das "mergen"?



Kann man nicht auch mit dem CVS System (CVS oder Svn) festlegen das eine Datei von einem bestimmten User bearbeitet wird und nicht von anderen ausgecheckt/geändert werden darf?

cu Ontos


----------

